# Hi We are New Members



## Steve Green (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi

Our names are Steve & Denise, waiting for our Motorhome to be delivered in January we have ordered a Burstner 747 Argos and cant wait, hopefully you will be able to give us a few tips, as we know we have lots of questions.

Steve


----------



## sundown (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome Steve & Denise, to a very friendly forum, 
plenty of tips & good advice on this site
enjoy your new motorhome.
sundown


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I can only reinforce what has already been said.

Friendly, fun and if you need to know just ask.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, a Burstner 6 legger - you'll have plenty of room in that. Are youthinking of going off Full Timing in it?


----------



## cipro (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes welcome, great vans don't forget to post your pics of van in

What have you got thread. enter in search section to find post


----------



## lenny (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi. Steve and Denice, and welcome, hope you enjoy the site as I do, I'm sure you will. You will find a lot of very nice people regularly logged in and they are always very helpfull and knowledgeable.

P.S. Let us know when your new van arrives and maybe some snaps of it, by the way,, What else are you getting off Santa, you lucky devils.

Regards...Lenny


----------



## Steve Green (Dec 19, 2007)

*Thankyou*

Thankyou for all your welcome messages.

We will let you know when she arrives and will take plenty of pix for you so all see, buying everything for her at the moment.   You all talk of some great places to visit so will take on board some of your ideas.

Once again thankyou for your welcome.

Denise & Steve


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 20, 2007)

just thought i would add my welcome too,and seasons greetings


----------

